# APA weight pull - Bear DE



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

We are having our first pull of the season here next weekend
We will be under a shelter, so weather won't matter

Ice Breaker 
Date: 2/21/2009 & 2/22/2009
Location: Bear, DE 
Surface / Format: Rails/Carpet/MWPP 
Event Organizer: Jane & Jimmy Hullander, Anthony Statuto 
Chief Judge: Anthony Statuto 
Sponsor(s): 
Prize(s): Ribbons 1st-3rd, Trophies 2 day combined 
Weigh-ins: 8:30-9:30am 
Start Time: 10:00am 
Fees: $15.00 per dog

Directions: 
Lodging: Howard Johnsons (302) 368-8521 Best Western - (302) 738-3400 camping at Lum's Pond - toll free (877) 987-2757 or you can make reservations on the internet at :Delaware State Parks - We're Saving a Place for You!, pets are allowed as long as they are walked on a leash 
Other Information:

Address: Lums Pond 
Bear, DE 19701


----------



## Leslie (Sep 23, 2010)

*Weight Pull*

Hi - Saw your post. We are having an event on Pit Bull Awareness Day Oct 23. We are looking for dogs to do demos at our event - would your club be interested in doing a mini weight pull demo? We would also give you a booth.

Location is the DE SPCA in Stanton DE.

Let me know - thanks!


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sorry, we will be at an ADBA show in NC on Oct 23


----------

